# 2011 GTROC Calender



## R33-Drifter (Jul 20, 2004)

Is there going to be one?

I checked the shop, but couldn't see anything?

Thanks

Ade


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Unfortunately there wont be one. Previous years have returned at best almost break even on the calendar and after a year of dismall sales we decided, reluctantly, to stop. We could have opted for something less than A3, lower quality paper, double sided etc. but decided that wouldn't be a good product so would rather not sell inferior products. I am as saddened as a lot of people and perhaps it will come back but not for 2011


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

thats a real shame calendars were great, perhaps get the orders in early in order to make the decision if they are worth doing for next year


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh no! I was looking forward to that. Means I have to go out and find a worthy alternative now.
Such a shame though, GTROC calenders were always very good.


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Shame to hear this as it has been the only calender i have wanted and also of the highest quality. I know it was touch and go whether there was one for this year.

Hopefully it will be back soon.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Out of interest, couldnt the price simply be an extra £1 or £2 to make it worth while?
I'm sure people would've been willing to pay the difference rather than not have one at all.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

if only it was that close!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We were offering the nismo japan one for £10 delivered


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

matty32 said:


> We were offering the nismo japan one for £10 delivered


"WERE" offering??....is that to say its no longer available??
If it is, I'll take one.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Here's an idea...

12 best photos posted here before Christmas and I'll make up an animated GTROC screensaver.

No phone pictures, only the best photos and best locations need apply.... GTROC board has last say!

lets start with this one for January - need to be to this standard... and no copyrighted photos without permission

Make them seasonal if possible and suggest a month.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Its very sad that we no longer have a calender or a magazine definately a big backward step for the members.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

agreed the calendars were good, would be good to work out what they need to be priced at to make them a worthwhile effort.

blue r34 - the xmas tree is in the boot, that makes it seasonal..:smokin:










month - May


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Heres mine, taken on a cold September morning


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hi i put a post in trade section & left it for about 3 weeks

as the GTROC were no longer doing theirs this year, we offered to do the Nismo ones that are offered in JP

£10 for the small one delivered & £30 for the much larger one

both of which cost alot more to buy and freight than we were taking from customers but thought it good to give something back to people

i had to have a cut off point for all those that wanted them, as i wish to get these to people for christmas

sorry but the post ran for 3 weeks (maybe more)

Hodgie - i know you put your name down but never had a pm back from you with the info so i coudlnt add you to the list im afraid


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

matty32 said:


> Hodgie - i know you put your name down but never had a pm back from you with the info so i coudlnt add you to the list im afraid


Yes, sorry Matty i was off line for 3-4 weeks and missed your pm until i came back on line yesterday.


----------



## Mook (Mar 20, 2007)

I'll just look at Kelly brooks tits for another year


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Well you can't argue with that Mook but keep the photos coming (must be excellent standard) 

I'm liking the three we have so far....


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Great idea on the screen saver.



From the New Forrest- August maybe.

Not sure if its up to standard though.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

come on guys lets get some more pics up!!

heres some encouragement..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

liking all these so far!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

How about this for July - Ten of the Best month!

I have this as a 4meg file if you need big?


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

that looks crazy...now i understand the need for the big RIPS logo on the fmic!


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

Ludders said:


> How about this for July - Ten of the Best month!
> 
> I have this as a 4meg file if you need big?





The only thing missing is Ritchie Blackmore playing Smoke On The Water


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)




----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Favourite one of mine i have


----------



## Steve Law (Oct 22, 2009)

I don't have any photos to offer, but I do think the idea of a screensaver is a cracker!


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

October maybe?  I have High res. I can send on mail if needed, if I'm lucky that is! 








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the problem has never been the pictures. Paul Creed has (genuinely) thousands of them! It has alwasy been about sales. Fair play to ATCO who every year ordered about 30 and gave them away to his clients as corporate gifts. Sadly however, less than 10% of the membership of the Club ever orered one


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

quite a shame bout the calender, was looking forward to it


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

Ludders said:


> How about this for July - Ten of the Best month!
> 
> I have this as a 4meg file if you need big?


Hey Jeff, Yep liking that,

We need screen res images say 1440x900 or thereabouts.


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

JonR32GTR said:


> October maybe?  I have High res. I can send on mail if needed, if I'm lucky that is!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice!


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

matty32 said:


> Favourite one of mine i have


Oh yes... need a bit bigger say 1440 x 900


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

P3RV3RT said:


>


Nothing wrong with the the car.. but not sure if it's a pro enough quality photo... not wishing to upset anyone..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

need 33s and 35s..


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)




----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

blue34 said:


> Nice!


Thanks alot!


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

blue34 said:


> Hey Jeff, Yep liking that,
> 
> We need screen res images say 1440x900 or thereabouts.


All done. Can you save that now?
Look back at my post

.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Then there is 2011...................... and it is a 33


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I love this car :bowdown1: any more pics jon?


blue34 said:


> Nice!



dam, pic didn't copy  ^^^ jonr32's car is tasty


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

How about an R33 GTR and a very quick R33 GTS (look at the reflections:chuckle.










Or Andy's car (courtesy of Ian - ITSt):









or my car (again, courtesy of Ian - ITSt):









or my car (AGAIN!!) courtesy of Jester:









ANY OF THEM UP TO STANDARD??


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> I love this car :bowdown1: any more pics jon?
> 
> 
> dam, pic didn't copy  ^^^ jonr32's car is tasty



Thanks mate, I have lots from the same photoshoot, I can make a new thread soon, just have to see trough all the pics again!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the simple fact remains we need to find more buyers. There's no shortage of potos


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Fuggles said:


> the simple fact remains we need to find more buyers. There's no shortage of potos


i agree& more people to turn up to events


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

the fact is we do too many of the wrong kind of events. Not everyone agrees however and some people still want to stick to the old ones but things wil change in 2011


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

john just a suggestion,in my mind the loss of the calender in a major major loss along with the club mag .why don't we do things the other way round and lets start placing orders now for the return off the calender in 2012,try and gauge a cost as to what price we think the calender has to be to make it financially viable,plus the amount of calenders produced could be relevant to orders received.I know we would have to take orders for a certain amount for production.Not sure what sort of numbers or prices but if we had a cut off date for orders and figures to achieve for production ,i for one would contribute more to keep what i consider to be the best item the GTROC produce.Lets kick some ideas about between members to try and get the calendar back.Would be interesting to know other members thoughts so as we don't loose something else to the ****ING INTERNET ONLY:wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Paul Creed has done the calendar from the very beginning and I think the apathy of some members finally got him to give in. That and the fact he and the Club lost money on it. So the first thing we need to do is find a new calendar editor. It's not a trivial job! The calendar, if it is to be viable, would have to be mainly R35 focussed. That way it will sell to the wider public. That wont be liked by everyone but that can't always be the case


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

thats a fair a valid point john,i only wish i had the skills required to help out ,all though I'm not a particular fan of the r35 i think we do have to move with the times,but try to get a balance if possible ,how thats achieved i don't know .Maybe Paul could advise on some figures or quantities we would have to achieve to make it viable.maybe if we run a thread for ideas and to try and gauge interest .i really do feel we need to try and find a way to bring the calender back,and i do feel a positive response in your reply to my previous post:wavey:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> Paul Creed has done the calendar from the very beginning and I think the apathy of some members finally got him to give in. That and the fact he and the Club lost money on it. So the first thing we need to do is find a new calendar editor. It's not a trivial job! The calendar, if it is to be viable, would have to be mainly R35 focussed. That way it will sell to the wider public. That wont be liked by everyone but that can't always be the case


The first part I agree with 100% but making it 35 focused will lose me from the buyers. 
I thougt the idea was to sell it to members not the public .

I "sponsored" one month a few years ago and the cost was minimal. Maybe a higher charge for being featured would keep costs down.

Personally I would start january off with as early a skyline/gtr/? as possible and go through the range chronologically ending with the 35 in december

I honestly think that format would sell better . 

I might even volunteer IF I agreed with the format


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

good idea regards the earlier to later format ,I'm sure with more discussion a feel for the preferred format would become clearer.for me the format a few years ago (not sure which one )where it was i think a3 size but folded in the middle was all wrong and not particularly nice to look at ,but it also needs to be functional as a calender and clear and precise otherwise its just like a different picture hung up each month ,if that makes sense


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

The idea is not to lose money and if selling it to members counts then it has to be more than R35 centric based on membership. However if we want to make it a members only item then about £40 per calendar works out!

The size issue has some cost in terms of printing but the overwhelming cost for a bigger calendar is the postage charge.


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

What volume is the £40 is based on?

Do Skyline owners do one? perhaps a combined effort & increased market size will help sales.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> The calendar, if it is to be viable, would have to be mainly R35 focussed. That way it will sell to the wider public. That wont be liked by everyone but that can't always be the case


This in my opinion is where its all going wrong, You buy a new car and new membership is minimal, along with involvement. I know we have many new members but how many of them have actually got involved in club activities % wise not a high figure i guess.

And look at R35 invovlement in this thread, zero.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

GTR33-MP said:


> What volume is the £40 is based on?
> 
> Do Skyline owners do one? perhaps a combined effort & increased market size will help sales.


Yeah Skylineowners.com do, costs £12.50 posted and I've already ordered mine, I can see they've sold at least 55 so far from the paid list.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Nothing against Keith and his calendar but they are completely different. The print cost alone is more than that, based on very high quality high gloss thick paper with edge to edge printing, spiral bound and card backed.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

They sell well, regardless of whatever quality you've decided they are, because they're affordable and created for the people by the people.


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

What a shame 

Hope there will be a 2012 calender then tho...

Wasn't there a poll last year for the 2010 calender??? Where was the poll for the 2011 calender??? Have I missed it :nervous:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cliff J said:


> They sell well, regardless of whatever quality you've decided they are, because they're affordable and created for the people by the people.


Sorry, what I said absolutely was not meant as a crticism just trying to contrast the two products that was all. Typically we sold 200-300 calendars a year and overall covered our costs making a small profit some years only. The recession clearly didn't help in 2010 so perhaps it will make a comeback for 2012


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

i appreciate the costs and effort involved John

The nismo small (desk top ones) are about £35 by the time we post them, the larger ones are alot larger & therefore more expensive

so everyone thats ordering, we are sub'in their calendar for £25 a go


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

blue34 said:


> Here's an idea...
> 
> 12 best photos posted here before Christmas and I'll make up an animated GTROC screensaver.



Awesome idea!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

^^^

That picture is freakin' AWESOME !!!

Any of the car taken further up the banking


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Out of all the ones you took it was whittled down to eight in the end but that one & another were the best that was used for promos.

To show the scale of the banking 'ONLY' & not for consideration of the screensaver :











Makes it look like a remote controlled car!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

hodgie said:


> This in my opinion is where its all going wrong, You buy a new car and new membership is minimal, along with involvement. I know we have many new members but how many of them have actually got involved in club activities % wise not a high figure i guess.
> 
> And look at R35 invovlement in this thread, zero.


But Hodgie, every track day I've been to in 2010 has seen r35's outnumber r32, R33 and R34's COMBINED, at least 2 or 3 to 1 - just because they don't post in this seciton, doesn't mean they don't participate???


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

hodgie said:


> This in my opinion is where its all going wrong, You buy a new car and new membership is minimal, along with involvement. I know we have many new members but how many of them have actually got involved in club activities % wise not a high figure i guess.


We had more R35 owners at the Bruntingthorp charity event than all of the Skylines combined. We had more R35 owners at the AGM than all of the Skylines combined. We have more R35 owners as members than all of the Skylines combined. We sell more shop merchandise to non-members than members and we sell more merchandise to R35 members than Skyline members.



hodgie said:


> And look at R35 invovlement in this thread, zero.


This thread is in the general Skyline section. That users don't 'travel' around the forum very much is not good but it's certainly not a reflection of their lack of involvement in the forum, in the Club and at events


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> We had more R35 owners at the Bruntingthorp charity event than all of the Skylines combined. We had more R35 owners at the AGM than all of the Skylines combined. We have more R35 owners as members than all of the Skylines combined. We sell more shop merchandise to non-members than members and we sell more merchandise to R35 members than Skyline members.
> 
> 
> This thread is in the general Skyline section. That users don't 'travel' around the forum very much is not good but it's certainly not a reflection of their lack of involvement in the forum, in the Club and at events


But there must be a problem somewhere when we have more members than ever before and the club cant sell what most of us see as a fantastic product.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed. Buy it once and you'll buy it again and again. Never see it and never buy it and don't know what all the fuss is about. This can apply to a lot of what we do, sell, participate in and believe!


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Maybe, it needs to be on sale alot earlier in the year with previews being shown at events.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Agreed, that has always been a bugbear. It always comes out too late so, perhaps for 2012 we can get a lot better organised ...... if we can find a photoshop ubergeek to do it


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

I dont know anything about photoshop but if the club needs any help to make a calender then i`d be willing to give it a go.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

you really need to have a good knowledge of a photo editing package. There is a lot that needs to be done to each picture. Take Speedmerchant's picture as an example. AT first hand you would think it's fine and be happy to use. But (and this is based on using a laptop only and not a high resolution A3 printer on high gloss paper) glare in the windscreen needs to be removed, the picture is actually quite blurred and the graphic on the side window in particular would need to be extracted and sharpened up, the colour balance at the top (left to right) would need to be addressed to make the picture less weighted to the left. And that's without access to a big screen and a much closer in shot! It takes hours for every photo is it's to retain the same high quality we already have


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Would it be an idea for each page to have a *relevant* company sponsor at say £200 a sponsor??

That would at least give it a good financial start.


.


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

Doh, just looked at mine and guess what...............sponsors on each page............told you it was a good idea!!


.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Sponsorship is defo the way to go and agreed the rates for 2012 need to be higher than for 2010, but let's be realistic there is absolutely no point trying to anything for 2011 as it is already too late.

If anyone is interested in taking this on as a project you will have the full backing, support and help of the GTROC Board. Howwver you will need to have some experience and skills in photoediting. Anyone intersted please let me know. In addition to an editor it might be helpful to have someone else responsible for promtion, marketing and sales. Very different skills and it helps split the workload as a result. If anyone is interested just let me know, PM or this thread are fine


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Chaps
We had a request to move this to the pictures and videos gallary to give the R35 owners more chance to see the thread, which I thought was a good idea, so I've done it.:wavey: Any strong objections PM me.
T


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chaps
> We had a request to move this to the pictures and videos gallary to give the R35 owners more chance to see the thread, T


Classicopcorn:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LOL maybe, we do get a few regulars look in the general skyline chat, but if they stray at all it's here.:chuckle:


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

tonigmr2 said:


> Chaps
> We had a request to move this to the pictures and videos gallary to give the R35 owners more chance to see the thread, which I thought was a good idea, so I've done it.:wavey: Any strong objections PM me.
> T


Presumably because most R35 owners never look outside the R35 section


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

sad but true for some


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

We try to encourage it by moving out threads that should be in other sections....but I'd hazard a guess that at most they look here in the pictures and things like insurance. 


Apart from Tazzmaxx who is everywhere.opcorn::chuckle:


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

OK, as it's panto season - BEHIND YOU!

Made you look.:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

tonigmr2 said:


> Apart from Tazzmaxx who is everywhere.opcorn::chuckle:


Maybe we should have another rant about "people spamming for 10,000 posts!" :chuckle:


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Ha, I knew he'd post.:chuckle: See some R35 owners do look about, LOL.
If I had the powerz I'd just bump him up to 10K posts and be done with it!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

oh don't encourage him! :chuckle:


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

some interesting points razed,does anyone think we need to start a new thread to ask members for suggestions and feed back regarding a 2012 calender to get some debate going otherwise the discussion is just going to dwindle away in this thread,i might be wrong but as members have we ever been asked what we would prefer to see as a gtroc calender.As someone that purchases calenders for my customers every Christmas this is something thats i am very particular about the right calender quality and presentation for there intended target market ,my decisions as to the final product is based on feedback from previous customers.these decisions are made very early on in the year not left till the last minute:wavey:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Asking for views an opinions is always divisive. There is a recognised way forward, we have a good product to follow up on and whoever takes this on will have their own ideas as well as the Board having some input. The first thing to do is find a willing editor and a willing sales/marketing person


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

so how do we do that then john,to move things forward


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

someone just volunteer or others make suggestions/nominations. It doesn't require formal appoint ment like at an AGM etc.


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

I will do it.......on several conditions

1. Nobody objects
2. Someone deals with the sponsor and advertising side of it
3. I have final choice of the pictures used
4. They are distributed from somewhere other than my house, and all enquiries are dealt with by the person sorting the marketing side of it.

If all that seems fair, then i will do it.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

In which case I guess we need a team. There is no point trying to do something for 2011 so let's aim for 2012. The team would need to comprise as follows (somebody may take on more than one role)
Sponsorship of calendars: 
Submission photos: anyone!
Design and editing: Paul Creed
Marketing and promotion: _(can we see if we can get a main distibutor deal?)_
Distribution: 

I have only two 'conditions' (to use your phrase):
The calendar must be complete, ready and available for distribution by 1 October 2011
The mix of cars is a proportional reflection of the membership


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Firstly, Nismoman, thankyou for your continuous praise for the calendar. It is positive comments like that which make me think i did a reasonable job.

OK, so lets put together some sort of format here.
I think maybe a sticky poll to find peoples input on size & style.
(ie, A3, A4, desktop calendar..blah blah blah)
The calendar WILL be ready by October at the latest, maybe even September.
After that i think its down to the number of orders and how we manage it.
Should we have a sticky picture thread for submissions or should people personally email me their pictures and the final result is a surprise?


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Email pictures, surprise result as you say final decision is yours.
A3 size and I'll have two copies as usual.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

If Paul is prepared to do it with help then thats job done . 

I will offer to do the advertising/marketing bit and have sent paul a pm with some suggestions


----------



## Ludders (Feb 6, 2004)

I imagine that the distribution can be a cow of a job so I will volunteer for that. Parcels of calendars and distribution lists can be sent to my office and I will get them sent out ......

.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

to confirm

Sponsorship of calendars: *RSVFour*
Submission photos: Paul Creed to start a thread some time in 2011
Design and editing: *Paul Creed*
Distribution: *Ludders*
Marketing and promotion: _(can we see if we can get a main distibutor deal?)_ - *does anyone know or have a contact that can help?* I am happy to do the 'selling' to them

Though A3 is the smallest for a wall calendar it does play havoc with postal charges. Maybe a desk calendar as Paul suggested? As an idea 52 pictures (one per week) with still a month+ timeline on the bottom. That would significantly reduce the post charges, would make it more work-friendly for many and would mean more people contribute. However, instead of asking £200 per page (x12) for sponsorship we'd have to find a lot more sponsors or offer multiple page options with smaller logos etc and still need to raise £2k so £40 per page, which seems a lot


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

paul creed said:


> Firstly, Nismoman, thankyou for your continuous praise for the calendar. It is positive comments like that which make me think i did a reasonable job.
> 
> OK, so lets put together some sort of format here.
> I think maybe a sticky poll to find peoples input on size & style.
> ...


Paul I have some ideas and will contact you shortly about producing the calendar. IE where it is printed etc

Best Regards Alan


----------



## nismoman (Jul 13, 2004)

first of all PAUL credit were credit is due i,ve allways thought the callenders were first class well done and i for one im pleased your still involved:bowdown1:.JOHN thats a interesting idea but is postage realy that expensive for A3,whats the differance in A4toA3 postage.well done to all for bringing the callender to life,i only wished i could help in some ways but i dont think i have any of the skills reqiured,question can we only be a sponser if your business is related to skylines in someway:wavey:


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

nismoman said:


> first of all PAUL credit were credit is due i,ve allways thought the callenders were first class well done and i for one im pleased your still involved:bowdown1:.JOHN thats a interesting idea but is postage realy that expensive for A3,whats the differance in A4toA3 postage.well done to all for bringing the callender to life,i only wished i could help in some ways but i dont think i have any of the skills reqiured,question can we only be a sponser if your business is related to skylines in someway:wavey:


Thankyou. 

To answer a few of your questions, and possibly a few others raised here.

For an A3 calendar, as per mostly previous years except for one year i believe, it costs about £2/£2.20 per calendar to send in the UK. We have been sending them in waterprrof plastic mailbags over the last couple of years. These work out to about 20pence/bag, so as you can already see, the postage we charge is almost if not under what it actually costs.
Overseas are generally more expensive as i usually pad them with cardboard for safe travelling.
A4, if i remeber rightly worked out about £1.75/calendar including bag.
A desktop calendar although smaller, would be thicker and still get charged at the premium rate of an A4, maybe A3 price.
Loss of calendars has always been a bug bear of mine. I resent over 20 replacement calendars last year for either damaged or lost reasons.
I personally paid for the calendar last year for several reasons....one of them was because i wanted to control the money that got given to the ROB G fund and it also gave me free hand to pretty much do as i please on that theme, which i'm pleased to say i hope did him proud.
As always i have been open to advice, backing and thank the above for jumping in to help produce another quality calendar.
Ok, so we missed a year. A black mark in my book, but hey...onwards and upwards, bigger and better 

oh, and sponsors in the past have been 'other' business so i dont see why in the future it should be any different. I will embrace anyone's committment to being a sponsor..and will also happily create/re-create their logo as i have always done in the past


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We are not in any rush so let's take our time and get a few of the basics right. If this is to be a successful venture (it only ever made a profit in two of all the years) then there are a few things we need to consider:

If it is to be a "club calendar" then the approach has to be about containing costs and managing a limited sale run. This means lower quality paper and an altogether simpler product. Members could provide pictures and the best ones selected and used. We would need sponsorship to make it work

If it is to have a wider appeal then sponsorship is out of the window and the focus has to be on an exceptional product with evocative photos of exceptional quality and we have to build a campaign to promote and sell a lot of them. This approach could add significantly to the income of the forum and club

Once I have had a look at the figures and developed some income models then we need to go to tender for the two options so we have a complete financial model. Armed with this we can make decisions on the way forward. However we have to recognise that these two are fundamentally different products with different figures. If we want to promote the club and want to take on the others then it needs to have very broad appeal and, potentially, sell well abroad as well as Northern Europe


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Really glade this is going ahead and Paul is involved and I wish I had a usefull skill set to offer but I will definately be purchasing the product when it is launched!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

We have to see if it is a club thing or a more broadly available and marketable product. Right now I still need to 'do the maths' to see what options there are, so bear with me while I get some print quotes on various run lengths.


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

As much as I loathe Ebay at times, I reckon you'd shift quite a few on there if you listed the calender in the motoring section


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Not really, it has been tried before and, though it has helped, it hasn't added hugely to the orders. I spoke to an old mate of mine last week about how we get it into Amazon and he is looking into it for me. Other ideas are being progressed also. The challenge that gives us is it has to be less a club calendar and an altogether different beast so no advertising and no sponsored cars etc. Having missed 2011 this is an opportunity to take a step forward again ready for 2012


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

To repeat what John has already said, E-bay has been done before and after taking away the selling fees and the lack of sales, itdoesnt make much of an impact on the total sales figues.
John is also correct about the more global marketing of it. To sell it through magazines and Amazon and other distribution outlets, it has to be a different beast altogether. The fact that it is a Skyline/GT-R calendar alone makes it difficult. A Jap orientated/based calendar yes, just Skylines and GT_R's...no so.
Besides, where else to sell such a good product than one of the most used and busiest forums????????? The ratio of views to this thread and individual replies says it all really. 2500+ views/100 replies and some of them are multiple replies from the same person. 
Once we have some figures to work on, it will be much clearer to which way we go.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

If we did a calendar that covered more than GT-Rs and Skylines it wont be a 'GTROC production'. We should stick to our core message. If we go for a broader church it will I suspect turn off more people than it turns on. I can only comment for myself but I wouldn't be interested in a calendar that had a Supra on one page an Evo on another and a few Scoobies thrown in for good measure; sorry


----------



## Boosted (Jun 5, 2008)

I didn't know you'd already done the Ebay thing.

As for other cars, I think Fuggles is right, it has to be Skyline/GTR related. I can't see the Skyline/GTR people buying it if it's full if Subarus, EVO's, Supras, or any other Jap car. To be a GTROC product it has to be Skyline/GTR based, otherwise it's just a Jap car calender that could have been produced by anyone.

That's how I see it anyway


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Fuggles said:


> If we did a calendar that covered more than GT-Rs and Skylines it wont be a 'GTROC production'. We should stick to our core message. If we go for a broader church it will I suspect turn off more people than it turns on. I can only comment for myself but I wouldn't be interested in a calendar that had a Supra on one page an Evo on another and a few Scoobies thrown in for good measure; sorry


Exactly my point, and neither would i. The point i was trying to make was that the marketing field is a narrow one. magazines aren't too interested in pushing an indiginous calendar and we are interested in selling anything other, so it is either sponsored and stays a club thing, or backed by something like Nissan and made into a more global thing. Those are the obstacles


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I am looking for backers and have sent emails already 
Great to see like minds thinking the same!


----------

